# A window into my dogs day



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I had some time to myself today so wanted to try imovie. Boy very frustrating, so buggy the transitions wouldn't work properly plus many other little things. However, I'd love to give it or something similar again, can end up with a meaningful piece to enjoy watching. Sure made me miss my Koi boy. Have a headache from my eyes stinging so much.
Hope you enjoy if you wish to watch. Also, if you have any pointers for a simple and user friendly movie program, would love to hear from you!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

That was a joy to watch!! Thank you for taking the time to do it. Your Koi boy seems like a gentle soul who is very missed. He reminds me of my Riley alot. You take amazing pictures! It sure looks like your son enjoys naping with the dogs!!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

bigpoodleperson said:


> That was a joy to watch!! Thank you for taking the time to do it. Your Koi boy seems like a gentle soul who is very missed. He reminds me of my Riley alot. You take amazing pictures! It sure looks like your son enjoys naping with the dogs!!


Thank you. Its weird posting a video. Something you work on to get a certain feeling you have in your head. Its a personal thing I guess, something for me and my family and friends who know my dogs to enjoy. So again, thank you for viewing and glad you enjoyed it. Oh and yes, I have TONS of photos of my son and girls napping with the dogs. We don't grab blankets, we grab a dog.


----------



## fcmorel77 (Aug 5, 2010)

Beautiful video!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

That was so touching and beautiful, the pictures that you captured are priceless and timeless. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

I absolutely love your video and the song that goes with it. Makes me want to cry and I think of Gorky when I see this video. Do more of them, you really have a talent.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

What a wonderful video. I think you did a super job. I've only used iMovie so don't know about other programs. It took me a little while to get used to it, and I spent I don't know how many hours trying to get the music and photos just perfect. But I'm pleased with the result. 
Love, love, love the photo of the three poodles and the clouds! Keep the photos and videos coming!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

That video was so beautiful and touching...  Your poodles are so gorgeous, and it is so evident that you love them all very much.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I loved your video - you really captured the fun and warmth that dogs bring us. (Pun intentional - I especially love your son's poodle blankets!)


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

that was so very sweet. i really enjoyed it.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you all for viewing, its an emotional journey for us to watch. Just showed my husband, he is choked up. We miss our Koi boy so much. What a blessing it was to have had a spoo like him.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

The pictures are so perfectly lined up with the words to the song....I came back and watched this 3 times now and showed my BF - we can really relate, I am sure most of us do accept with the loss of Koi. He was SO loved.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this. It is absolutely beautiful, and I got choked up, too! I knew and loved some of the photos already (the three lined up on the dock), while others were new delights (loved the three in the snow and the cloud photo was breathtaking).


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

What a beautiful, moving video. You truly captured the essence of all the joy our poodles bring to our lives. The video is so sensitively put together and the music is perfect. Thank you for sharing these memorable images with us.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Loved it. Definitely brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Loved it...made me smile a lot!


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

What a lovely touching video! I thought the song was perfect.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I thoroughly enjoyed every second of it. Thank you.
I think the way you captured the love you have for your poodles and the love they have for you is something we can all relate to in our own way. And though it is very personal for you, I think it shares the deep emotions we each have for our own dogs.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

*Olie*, thank you, makes me very happy to hear how it moved you. That you saw the love for Koi, well that is so perfect.

*Feralpudel*I've been hearing a lot of, "choked up, tears, and smiles" from others. Cements what we all feel, the love for our dogs. I chose a photos that would work with the song, and a few that I just plain like. I really wanted to do this well, but it was kind of a experiment being I don't know anything about the program I was using.

*pudel luv*, "captured the essence of all the joy our poodles bring to our lives"
Yes yes, that is it! We all know the joy, and know or will know the pain of loss. Thank you for sharing your kind thoughts.

*flufflvr* Love and tears go together don't they...

*Ms Stella* Smiles are a good thing. : )

*Dante's Mom*Yes? I'm glad you thought so, I did too! It's kind of a stange song, but I was drawn to it right away, and knew what I wanted to do with it.
*
apoodleaday*Thats right. It is something we all can relate to. Its a heart tugger for us, but gosh it was a good thing for me to do. I


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Absolutely FANTASTIC!! Brought tears to my eyes! Perfect song, wonderful photos and videos, well placed.... do more, it was a perfect joy to watch!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I have not posted on here in a VERY long time, but I still look at it when I have the time, but WOW! I LOVE this video and needed to tell you who wonderful it was! Great job!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, beautiful video. Great job!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

beautiful!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow that was great keep them coming,I also have tears of joy for the love our poodles bring to us and sorrow for the loss of your dear Koi and the loss we will all have to face someday.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

jester's mom said:


> Absolutely FANTASTIC!! Brought tears to my eyes! Perfect song, wonderful photos and videos, well placed.... do more, it was a perfect joy to watch!


Thanks, tears to be a common theme among viewers, and I totally understand it. I could see the video play in my mind the first time I heard the song, and knew it would relate to all who have dogs as family members, not just a pet.
I hope to do more videos, I'm a little afraid it may be addicting!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

*passion4poodles*, Means so much to hear how this has meant something to others, thank you for letting me know!

*Fluffyspoos*, Thanks! I hope to try it again, and not pull ALL my hair out trying to figure out the buggy program.

*cavon*, Poodles and beauty go hand in hand don't they.

*pudlemom*Thanks for the encouragement, I do want to try again. You know I never want to go through the unbearable pain I went through losing our Koi boy ever again. But, I don't think I could ever go through life without the love of a spoo. The price we pay for such an incredible dog, its worth it.


----------



## furmom (Mar 20, 2010)

Good job, I enjoyed it very much. So sorry for the loss of your boy, Koi.


----------



## poodleoodler (Nov 7, 2010)

Very touching. I really enjoyed the small clip with them wearing sleighbells. 
You could hear the jingles!

btw, I love Joanna Newsom!
You might also like samantha crain:


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

furmom said:


> Good job, I enjoyed it very much. So sorry for the loss of your boy, Koi.


Thank you, he was our half human heart dog, and that hole in my heart will always be empty. But, am SO thankful to have had a dog like him.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

*poodleoodler*,The sleighbells? Boy, that was a couple noisy days in the woods! But is was so fun, and it was like the dogs did extra zoomies because they had special goodies on. Thanks for sharing the music, I love learning about new artists! She's great, I DO like her!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Your beautiful video tribute went straight to my heart! What remarkable talent you have, and what a fabulous relationship you share with your spoos, those on both sides of "The Rainbow Bridge." I can see you putting your talents to use creating videos to raise funds for poodle rescue groups. If that's something you can possibly fit into your busy life, you'd surely make an incredible difference in the lives of many deserving dogs. Truly the highest praise I can give anyone is to say they are "poodle worthy," and you, my good woman, are MEGA poodle worthy! It was so good of you to share your creative gift and your glorious spoos with us. Many, many thanks for the lump in my throat and my racing heartbeat as I repeatedly viewed your spellbinding video.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> Your beautiful video tribute went straight to my heart! What remarkable talent you have, and what a fabulous relationship you share with your spoos, those on both sides of "The Rainbow Bridge." I can see you putting your talents to use creating videos to raise funds for poodle rescue groups. If that's something you can possibly fit into your busy life, you'd surely make an incredible difference in the lives of many deserving dogs. Truly the highest praise I can give anyone is to say they are "poodle worthy," and you, my good woman, are MEGA poodle worthy! It was so good of you to share your creative gift and your glorious spoos with us. Many, many thanks for the lump in my throat and my racing heartbeat as I repeatedly viewed your spellbinding video.


Wow, you are one with a wealth of rich, expressive speech. Thank you so for the high praise, and encouragement to do more. Very very kind...
Any ideas for me? Helps me to have a framework to wrap my mind around, even a song helps.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh I just now saw this. I loved the video. It was so pleasant. I can't wait for the next one!!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

KalaMama said:


> Oh I just now saw this. I loved the video. It was so pleasant. I can't wait for the next one!!


Thanks! I did get the feel I wanted for this one, but wow it was quite a time consuming task! Listening to the song over and over, then hunting through the thousands of photos to find a few that would fit with the song! Man! Probably will be a bit before I can try again with holiday craziness coming up, but when I do I've already been gathering photos and video clips for 2 more themes. 
I appreciate your enthusiasm!!!


----------



## SadiesMom (Sep 13, 2010)

Beautiful! Especially loved seeing them running with sleigh bells around their necks!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

Great little vid and my 3 fav colours as well i will have a red dog next


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful. You can sure see the love you have for your dogs shinning thru. 

I'm so sorry for your loss. Losing a furry family member rips out your heart. 

Please do keep creating such wonderful videos and sharing them with us all. You are truly talented.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

How truly, truly beautiful and touching. Thank you so much for sharing this with all of us.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

That was truly amazing! Thank you so much for sharing it!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

SadiesMom said:


> Beautiful! Especially loved seeing them running with sleigh bells around their necks!


Aww, I loved that part too. We had such a fun day when we played outside that day, the woods must have sounded like Santa and his sleigh!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

creativeparti said:


> Great little vid and my 3 fav colours as well i will have a red dog next


Glad you enjoyed watching it! You know, I think red ones are just the best. My Koi was my first standard, and what an incredible privilege it was to be his human mom. It was just too painful to think of getting another red one at this time, but man, he was sooo tuned into people it was almost scary. Gosh I miss him...
Hope your blessed with one some day. : )


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Trillium said:


> Absolutely beautiful. You can sure see the love you have for your dogs shinning thru.
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss. Losing a furry family member rips out your heart.
> 
> Please do keep creating such wonderful videos and sharing them with us all. You are truly talented.


" Losing a furry family member rips out your heart. " Oh, it so does......

A friend sent me a book when Koi died, and I found a line in it that I grasped on to. It asked, "where should you bury your pet? In your heart." My heart felt so sick and broken, no wonder, I had Koi boy tucked in there, to carry around the rest of my life.

I really enjoyed making my little video, I had a plan and desire to do it, plus wanted to figure out that darn imovie!
Thank you for your kind words. : )


----------



## MakeShift Heart (May 2, 2009)

My deepest sympathies for your loss.

I'm not sure what program you already used but I usually use Windows Movie Maker for my videos.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

MakeShift Heart said:


> My deepest sympathies for your loss.
> 
> I'm not sure what program you already used but I usually use Windows Movie Maker for my videos.


We have windows movie maker on out laptop, but all my photos and and videos are stored on my imac. I have used Windows Movie Maker before, maybe I should try it again, maybe less buggy than my imovie was. I always thought mac things were suppose to be more user friendly? I guess I really shouldn't give a strong opinion either way at this point, I hardly know what I'm doing.
Thanks for the reminder though!!! : )


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

that was awesome - I enjoyed it so much! your dogs are beautiful and so beautifully groomed! thank you!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

just watched it for the second time - its so touchnig and I love that song! it was perfect! how old was Koi Boy? I have a red also - I can't think of life without my Ginger -sigh....so so sorry for your loss - it brings tears to my eyes! thanks again for the movie - I will be watching it again for sure!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Pamela said:


> just watched it for the second time - its so touchnig and I love that song! it was perfect! how old was Koi Boy? I have a red also - I can't think of life without my Ginger -sigh....so so sorry for your loss - it brings tears to my eyes! thanks again for the movie - I will be watching it again for sure!


Such warm words, thank you. So many that have watched and commented share that they have been moved in some way, and that means so much to me. I really felt making this little video of mine, wouldn't really be mine, but everyone's, as we all have our stories both good and full of heart break.
My Koi was only 8, we had to say good bye to him Last Feb. He had
*Hemangiosarcoma*. What a dark time that was. Am better now, and am able to put life into perspective. Still, there are those days my heart just sinks and the tears come. On those days I try to remember what a gift it was to have had a dog like him.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I just reviewed this, saw so many kind words again. I'm in the mood to make another video, this time a bit of an action one of my Luke with all of his frisbee jumps. I'm looking for some great music, energy packed that builds. 
Any suggestions? My son always had great music on his high school football dvds that were made for the team, stuff that had great beat and built up in the song.
Now that my kids live on their own, I don't get introduced to new music! Any suggestions?


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

I started to watch the video and when I understood Koi was no longer with you I started to cry and had to stop.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Wonderful video and great song! Such beautiful and loved dogs! I also loved the little peanuts around 1:30-1:50. : )


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Aww, so touching! The video was beautiful. I want three poodles now.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Lovely video of beautiful dogs.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

all that jazz said:


> I started to watch the video and when I understood Koi was no longer with you I started to cry and had to stop.


I understand. I haven't watched it for a long long time, and sat here with tears dripping down my face seeing it again. Isn't amazing the connection we have with our dogs?


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok I made it through but I can't speak. It was gorgeous and touching and heartbreaking all in one. You are a very lucky woman to have all this poodly love around you and they are (were) very lucky too.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Koi certainly was a beautiful poodle. What a lovely tribute to him and such an awesome video altogether. I loved it!


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

*Love it!*

That is so sweet ! your babies are beautiful!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Absolutely a beautiful video to watch! It brings tears to my eyes on how much we all love our pets and it sure shows this in your video - great job! Thank you for sharing this with us!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Windows live movie maker is a snap- by far the easiest program I have found. I haven't had any gliches with it, either. You can download it for free or it comes with most computers (not macs). 

Love your video!!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I loved it!!!!


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

pudel luv said:


> What a beautiful, moving video. You truly captured the essence of all the joy our poodles bring to our lives. The video is so sensitively put together and the music is perfect. Thank you for sharing these memorable images with us.


I couldn't have said this better. Wonderful video!


----------



## Onyx11 (Jan 8, 2012)

That was a beautiful video! Your pictures are beautiful also


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Did something happen to Koi? Oh I hope not! havnt been on lately.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

what a beautiful video! and such beautiful dogs! I think maybe I am mixing up Kai and Koi Boy? I see you have a post about Kai on here so it must be a different dog. If you lost Koi Boy I am so so sorry - those dogs in the video are so amazing and you are veyr talented making the film!


----------



## Nawal (Mar 3, 2012)

This was a very beautiful and touching video, thank you for sharing it. I got teary eyed just thinking about how much joy dogs (of any kind) bring to our lives. Your furfamily is beautiful and I am really sorry for your boy Koi. 

Thanks again for sharing it.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

That was beautiful . I really enjoyed watching those touching moments!


----------

